# Fungal/ bacterial infection on paph hirsuttissimum



## magnoliasplanties (Sep 7, 2022)

I have some strange spots on my hirsuttissimum. I first thought it was root rot, but when touching the orange spots they almost feel sticky… is this something I can treat? I tried wiping it off and it doesn’t come off. Any suggestions are appreciated! I mainly keep this paph inside but It did go outside for a span of a week and I know there is slight sunburn on a couple leaves. The orange spots on the crown have been there since I purchased it.


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2022)

Try coating those areas with dragon's blood. Amazon has DB for sale...or at least did. I think the seller is Blue Organics.


----------

